

Ask HN: Rate my App: ToDoLess.com - juliend2

Hi HN,<p>ToDoLess.com is a simple approach to Project Management. It has Lists, Timelines (Gantt-like charts) and Texts. That's all.<p>You can access it there : http://todoless.com/beta<p>Here's a temporary user/password just for you guys : hackernews/hackernews<p>This is still in beta but i would like to know your opinions about it.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
whimsy
It would be nice to see some sort of Timeline or list of To-Dos right after
login, probably in the whitespace on the right hand side.

Another good feature would be denoting which projects have outstanding todo
items on them to differentiate them from those that don't.

~~~
juliend2
> Timeline or list of To-Dos right after login

You mean something more general, e.q. not necessarily related to a particular
project?

> denoting which projects have outstanding todo items on them to differentiate
> them from those that don't

Yes i thought about something like that too. Maybe i will show the progress of
the project related to its timelines. Or the hotness of the projects related
to the number of comments in the recent days. I will seriously look at the
possibilities on this page.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
devotion
Hi,

Fantastic work! I've wanted just something like this for a while for my
personal projects - it does all that I need and is pretty slick. Really like
the timelines.

Best of luck with this, I've got you bookmarked :)

~~~
juliend2
Thanks!

Nice to know that it's something that other people may find useful!

Edit: you can leave us your email in the form on this page if you'd like to be
informed when we launch : <http://todoless.com/> :)

------
geezgod
UI needs work. How is this any different from Google Tasks? Most people would
like to incorporate it in their emails - so Google Task already fits the mold.

Might be useful for a desktop app - maybe AIR?

~~~
juliend2
Yes Google Tasks seems nice. But ToDoLess is more for people who manage lots
of projects. It also has gantt-style Timelines which can be useful for
visualizing the time-sensitive tasks.

I didn't think about a desktop version but it could be an idea.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
juliend2
Although i did not mentioned the pricing on the site, i would like to have
your feedback about it:

I was thinking about a Free plan for 3 projects, a Standard plan at 7$/month
for 50 projects, and a Premium plan at 12$/month for 500 projects. All plans
would have unlimited users (invited).

------
juliend2
clickable link: <http://todoless.com/beta>

